# [SPOILER-Fear to Tread] Red Angel



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi guys,
I've just some questions about the Red Angel who isn't Angron but "better than him" like it said.

What is it realy?
I mean, okay it's "a hundred or burning souls, full of rage" from the Blood Angels but how can it be use???

On the Lexicanum we can see it :
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Red_Angel#.UJ6IA4Z69ec


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The impression I got was that it was a tool to try and corrupt the BA. We saw how they were affected by it in the novel, but managed to overcome it with the help of Meros's sacrifice. However, it seems like it is a self fulfilling concept in that the rage of the BA will feed the Red Angel, whose powers will be used to try and provoke that rage. I'm sure we haven't seen the last of the Red Angel in the series considering it is now the property of Horus.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, true.
So the red angel is just a power that is used to corrut the BA.
May be Horus'll use it on Terra during the defense...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

HH;CV has one of the games most amazing piece of artwork, detailing essentially the top 10 of the imperium's baddies; Ingethil, Red Angel; Horus; abaddon; ahriman, erebus, kelbor hal, fulgrim... All together on the vengeful spirit. If there is ever a scene I want to see depicted in the HH series, that is it. Sadly I cannot remember the author; it is not Karl K or Adrian S, but definately that same quality.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

One of the many reasons it was worth the $70 to buy it. Gorgeous book. That picture (which is a double spread) is my favourite.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the feeling the Red Angel is going to end up fighting Sanguinius or Garro for some reason it would just fit the story line.....


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

But Meros' sacrifice changed the nature of the Red Angel. Before, it was a captive soul who was imprisoned against its will, tortured and provoked so that its pain, when in the Chaos Cathedral-type-thing, could psychically amplify the effects of the Black Rage.
However, Meros takes the place of the original soul out of devotion to his Legion, Battle Brothers and Primarch. He's still consumed by the agonies of the first Red Angel, but as this is the Warp and Warp magic, doubtless this intention will change utterly the effect.
I think we'll see Meros again. Either Horus' coterie will have found a new offensive use for him, he'll stay as-is forever and deny this avenue of attack because of his selfless sacrifice, or he'll be saved somehow. Should be cool whatever they do!

GFP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Two particular things that I caught in Fear to Tread were based on moments in HH;CV.

The first was the Red Angel from that two-page spread, which to me feels entirely created on the basis of that image. I suspect it might win itself free of Chaotic influence and become the Sanguinor in modern lore, though, or at least descendants of Meros's gene-seed periodically become possessed by the Red Angel spirit, as the Sanguinor. Just my private pet theory, mind you.

The other moment was when Sanguinius decapitated Kyriss the Perverse and sneered down at its head. It was a rather out-of-character moment that was only thrown in, I feel, on the basis that there's an image of that moment in HH;CV as well.


----------



## soonergold (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree Meros sacrifice will change the nature of the Red Angel. I suspect he will come into play later and on the side of the Blood Angels.

I enjoyed Fear to Tread, yes, it started slow. It was more like a mystery novel which I enjoyed. Then once Signus Prime started, it was just really fun. I notice people talk about the first battle between Sanguinius and Ka'Bhanda as this massive domination by the daemon. Sanguinius had him beaten except for that flirting moment of doubt about Horus when Ka'Bhandha 'swept the leg'. 

When Sanguinius awoke, he completely dominated (this isn't even a strong enough word) both Ka'Bhandha and Kryiss. Two greater daemons versus a Primarch, both had an unknowable amount of either daemons or astartes on their side. To me, Fear to Tread showed us exactly how powerful a Primarch is. And I am intrigued by the idea that the Daemon Primarchs are actually lesser beings. I am really interested in reading about Sanguinius holding the Eternity Gate during the battle of Terra. That has to be something.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes Im a bit interested about that as well. The only problem I had with Fear to Tread was the characters.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Well first it was the guy that Fabius had in stasis, then he helped the demons make the BAs go mental. Then Meros became the Angel to make them all go calm again, now you guys think it has to become someone and I agree. 

I can't help but remind myself that Horus wants to kill his brother and the gods want him kept alive, compromise is Sanguinius becomes the red angel when he is killed replacing Meros and meaning that the BAs go mental but not as mental as if Sanguinius had completely died. 

My thinking is Horus want's him dead (all BAs go nuts but not as nuts as when he 'died' and the gods lose a toy), gods want him 'alive' (Horus has to share), Sanguinius lives on as one of the most powerful Demons meaning his sons don't go completely mad, Meros gets a rest and neither Horus or the gods get all of what they want but they do get what they wanted, moral being be careful for what you wish for 

Furthermore it could eplain the longevity of the BAs (bit of help from pops), the Sanguinor and ofc Mephistons 'gifts'. Moments of clarity mean that Sanguinius has some control everynow and then. Something had to stop the Flesh Tearers that time on Armageddon, specially after reading this novel I doubt they would of been able to stop themselves if they had proper lost it.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Two particular things that I caught in Fear to Tread were based on moments in HH;CV.
> 
> The first was the Red Angel from that two-page spread, which to me feels entirely created on the basis of that image. I suspect it might win itself free of Chaotic influence and become the Sanguinor in modern lore, though, or at least descendants of Meros's gene-seed periodically become possessed by the Red Angel spirit, as the Sanguinor. Just my private pet theory, mind you.
> 
> The other moment was when Sanguinius decapitated Kyriss the Perverse and sneered down at its head. It was a rather out-of-character moment that was only thrown in, I feel, on the basis that there's an image of that moment in HH;CV as well.


I could see him the Sanguinor. I was really unimpressed with how the Red Angel was depicted. They could have done so much more with the Red Angel. I guess they could do more, but I'm not sure they will without distracting other plots in the series.


----------

